# Sony Ericsson W580i Bluetooth Problem



## patboy (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi,

I have just got my W580i a couple of days ago. I connected them to my Jensen bluetooth headphones and they work really well, but i notice that after one song, the phone freezes up, and disconnects from the headphones. This happens EVERY TIME and its getting frustrating. Anybody experience any similar problems or knows of a solution?

Thanks,
Pat


----------

